# Cavs vs. Magic (1/26/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Orlando (12-33) at Cleveland (15-28)
4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET

Preview

The Cavaliers have been playing spirited basketball as of late and are happy to be playing in this homestand after their last road swing. As the homestand begins to come to an end, it is vital the Cavaliers keep winning in hope that that same spirit will follow them once they travel. Carlos Boozer is more aggressive and confident than ever, which couldn’t have come at a better time. The Cavaliers need to dominate the boards against the Magic, a team that has often found itself outrebounded by the opposition. Hopefully, Wagner will continue to bring his scoring punch from the bench and McInnis continues to wisely guide the Cavalier offense. 

*Notes*:

LeBron games has been updated to “probable” for tonight’s game. Even if he does play, I am not sure he will start, but rather be eased into the game. But if James does indeed start, I will edit his picture into the starting line-up. You can read more about LeBron James here: Game-time decision on James’ ankle

Projected _starters_:






































Key Reserves:


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

sounds like they could win this one!


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like they can win most of their games if they keep their attitude up


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I´m looking for wagner to continue his good form and get 20 tonight.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

There's no question that they _should_ win this game, and it will be a lost opportunity if they don't. They're better than the Magic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah this is a must win. These are the games that the Cavs have to start winning everytime they come up from here on out if they are serious about the playoffs this year.

Remy23, thanks for the game threads. You do a good job.

Did anyone read that article, and how it mentioned the team went bowling? I would pay to see Big Z try to bowl.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The player that I want to see bowling is Shaq. I bet he can palm the bowling ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen> Thanks. I figured we needed a game thread or two here. =)

LeBron James is playing tonight. So we'll see how everybody looks tonight when all the Cavaliers' able bodies are ready to play. Now we'll see what this team is like not just with the recent trade but when healthy too.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 59
Magic - 62

High Men:

_Cavs_ - James (14), Boozer (11)
Magic - McGrady (34), Howard (11)

Tracy is shooting the ball particularly well from behind the arc. Some of his treys were with a hand in his face. For the most part, I don't blame the defense Eric Williams was playing on McGrady. Many of those shots were simply unbelievable. You can't do anything about it. The Cavaliers are playing a balanced game while the Magic are riding the T-Mac train. 

For what it's worth, the Cavaliers should be happy to only be down by 3. If the perimeter shot cools down for the Magic, they are in trouble. Because the post game has not been established well and outside of Tracy, the slashing has not been a problem for Cleveland. Dajuan Wagner has scored all his points from driving in the lane, with his tear-drop floater which reminds me of the one used by Jamison. Boozer is closing in on another double-double and the Big Z has been getting points from the offensive glass. LeBron's ankle seems to be fine. Especially considering the monster block he had of Lue's shot and the big alley-opp he caught from McInnis.

This is a real entertaining game. I expect the second half to be just as exciting.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

A lot of the game stats are in Cleveland's favor... they've had 16 more shot attempts, due to beating Orlando in offensive rebounds and steals, and turning the ball over less than the Magic. If McGrady weren't so hot shooting the 3, the Cavs would be winning.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Magic stink however they are playing like worldbeaters against us. My goodness will anyone ever miss a shot?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it worth noting that Mcginnis and Lebron are on the bench to close out the fourth?

Why is that?

I like what the team is doing though. Maybe that's the explanation.

Please win this game. This is a must win.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wagner is going off, 4th quarter clutch man. He is the cavs true leader!!!! 

watta game t-mac only gets two 2nd half points.. wow talk about cold.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

CAVS WIN!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs win!

_Cavs_ - 99
Magic - 98

Boxscore

High Men:

_Cavs_ - Boozer (23), Wagner (21)
Magic - McGrady (36), Howard (21)

Despite Tracy getting injured in the 3rd quarter, the Cavaliers only went 4/19 in that quarter and fell behind with Tracy out of the game. And to further compound matters, the Magic were stroking the jumpshot with brilliant accuracy. I give the Orlando Magic props for fighting so valiently without Gooden (injured in the first half) and McGrady. 

From a Cavaliers' standpoint, the team did not play very well and easily could have lost. It was closer than I would have liked it but a victory is a victory.

Carlos had a nice double-double (23-16) and Big Z chipped in with a double-double of his own (11-12). Dajuan Wagner scored 13 of his 21 in the 4th quarter when it mattered most. 

Another thriller. These Cleveland games sure are fun to watch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> watta game t-mac only gets two 2nd half points.. wow talk about cold.


In fairness to Tracy, he got injured in the 3rd quarter and did not return for the 4th. After getting hurt, he went to the locker room and to my knowledge, he didn't even come back (I never saw him on the Magic bench).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah they really didn't play all that well. The defense wasn't really all that bad, but Orlando was just shooting the heck out of the ball. Glad we hung in there. Nice win.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow... Cavaliers had a 19-7 advantage in fast break points, and an amazing 50 points in the paint versus Orlando's 18.

Cleveland also took 94 shots compared to Orlando's 69. However, the Cavs only made 5 more field goals than the Magic. Whatever works, I guess.

Ilgauskas had 8 offensive rebounds...

Jeff McInnis had 7 assists and 1 turnover...

LeBron only shot 2 free throws. He really needs to be going to the basket more. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt this time because of his injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good win. Really close for comfort. But these are the games the Cavs need to win to get back into the playoff picture.

Wagner has been playing terrific the last some odd games.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I was checking out the stats as well and saw that 25 shot advantage. WOW, but thats what happens when you don't turn the ball over much and you have the rebounding advantage. I wish they'd shoot a bit better and maybe I could still have fingernails. Gotta admit though, after the first half I was thinking that the Cavs were gonna lose this game. Of course virtually no team can shoot as well as Orlando did for an entire game.


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

It is funny how people interpret the game in different
ways. I usually look at the negatives after a win,
and would normally be critical after squeaking out a
victory over the lowly Magic that lost both McGrady
and Gooden. However, after the game it dawned on me
that this team is making great strides, and beat an
NBA team who was shooting lights out. To be able to
withstand not only the McGrady onslaught, but to be
able to insert different lineups that could produce a
home win, is pretty encouraging. A young team grows
after a win like that no matter whose name is on the
front of the opposing jersey

-"Excuse me Mr. Gooden, your career is going the wrong way." 
-Remind Gana the importance of each "O" trip and he is not Paja.
-Juanny's floaters are nails!
-Newble should not shoot! Fined for every game over 2 attempts.
-Silas pulling Bron was a great move 
-You have to think Lebron has knawed his way to the bone.


----------

